# Bilder aus der Datenbank



## tette (3. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe Bilder in meiner Datenbank per BLOB (Binary Large Object) gespeichert. Nun möchte ich meine Bilder aus der Datenbank lokal speichern (z.B. "c:/Bilder/) und Veränderungen an der Größe vornehmen.

Folgendes funktioniert schon: Per Servlets 
- Dantenbankconnect
- Dantebankabfrage

Klasse:

```
public void init(long bildId, Connection connection, ContentFactory factory) throws SQLException {
        PreparedStatement pstmt = null;
        ResultSet rs = null;
        
        try {
            pstmt = connection.prepareStatement("SELECT ....");
            pstmt.setLong(1, BildId);
            rs = pstmt.executeQuery();
            
            this.myContentList = new ArrayList();
            
            while (rs.next()) {
            this.contentId = rs.getLong(1);
            this.blobId = rs.getLong(2);
```

Aus Ausgabe kommt die erste ID in der Datenbanktablle. Ich will aber das alle ID direkt lokal gespeichert werden.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie das funktioniert.

danke und gruß
tette


----------



## HoaX (3. Sep 2008)

und wo ist jetzt das genaue problem? wie man an das blob kommt? wie man in eine datei schreibt? wie man alle einträge statt nur den ersten holt? ...

eine präzise antwort erfordert zuerst eine präzise frage


----------



## tette (3. Sep 2008)

An ein BLOB komme ich. Wie funktioniert es, das alle IDs auf die Festplatte geschrieben werden, wobei jede einzelne ID ein Bild ist, deshalb muss jede ID einzeln geholt und geschrieben werden.

Hoffe die Formulierung ist jetzt besser!


----------



## HoaX (3. Sep 2008)

indem du die nicht einzeln sondern alle zusammen holst und dann ne schleife machst?

die fomulierung ist nicht wirklich besser, da immernoch nicht klar hervorgeht wo du nicht weiterkommt.

wenn du "select id, bilddaten from bilder" machst bekommst du alle einträge.
die kannst du dann durchiterieren.
mit der id kannst du dir ja einen dateinamen basteln und dann das blob hineinschreiben ...


----------

